# Londons makeover



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fabulous! Looks awesome!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

so preeeeettty!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I LOVE London's new look!! 
Good job


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OH-HO-HO-HO!! He looks amazing! Such a darling face!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

He looks great in a german trim!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

awesome job! 

yes i agree- tweaking i'd angle up the hind quarters more- and a bit more crest/top knot. 

bring the chest/body in shorter... 

Looks fabulous


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great job !! He looks beautiful


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

What scissors do you use ?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh yay! He looks great! WELL DONE!

Definitely needs his bum angles fixed up a bit, I'd also see if you can fix up the fairly straight 'bottom' line too; more 'swoop'! It looks to rectangular... And needs filled in at the elbow too. BUT he does look good, the finishing and general look is GREAT! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> What scissors do you use ?


I just got the Kenchii five start curved and straight.. love them!! They are well worth the money, however I am a professional groomer so expensive shears are kinda mandatory.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks amazing in that clip...it suits him so well and makes him look quite sophisticated.
_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LunnieDoodle said:


> I just got the Kenchii five start curved and straight.. love them!! They are well worth the money, however I am a professional groomer so expensive shears are kinda mandatory.


Looniedoodle:
Expensive but you are right well worth it, and your dog certainly looks like he was scissored with the best .


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> oh yay! He looks great! WELL DONE!
> 
> Definitely needs his bum angles fixed up a bit, I'd also see if you can fix up the fairly straight 'bottom' line too; more 'swoop'! It looks to rectangular... And needs filled in at the elbow too. BUT he does look good, the finishing and general look is GREAT! Keep up the good work!


Yes indeed he does.. I really tried to get them right but I was wayyyy off!! I was never taught the different angles and how to achieve them.. Working on it though. So Londons back legs are longer than his front so I had to leave quite a bit of filler fur on his back to get an even topline which ended up making really deep chest so i kept trying to widdle it down so it wouldn't look so weird. And then I lost the swoop! What would you do in that situation? 

Also, his chest looks way off.. could it be because I didn't shave his throat far enough down? 

By the way your photos of Paris at Groomalong were my inspiration! You did a fantastic job!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fabulous !


----------

